# per ridere



## Old serenity (13 Agosto 2008)

ho ricevuto questi due sms da Mr Broccolo. e sto ancora ridendo:
"sono stato al concerto di XXX ierisera. ti ho pensata e volevo che lo sapessi. è stata un'EPOPEA immaginarti li con me"

"nessuna FREDDURA con te. non ce la faccio"

ahhhh l itaGliano... questo sconosciuto

e pensare che quest'asino guadagna 5000 euro al mese 

	
	
		
		
	


	































Sery


----------



## Old Addos (13 Agosto 2008)

*Tutto è relativo*

Se lui è un asino , come chiamare chi gli dà un tale stipendio ?


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Se lui è un asino , come chiamare chi gli dà un tale stipendio ?


Avrà altre qualità, come Totti.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Agosto 2008)

serenity ha detto:


> ho ricevuto questi due sms da Mr Broccolo. e sto ancora ridendo:
> "sono stato al concerto di XXX ierisera. ti ho pensata e volevo che lo sapessi. è stata un'EPOPEA immaginarti li con me"
> 
> "nessuna FREDDURA con te. non ce la faccio"
> ...


Come insegnante di italiano è meglio che non mi pronuncio.....


----------



## Old serenity (13 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Se lui è un asino , come chiamare chi gli dà un tale stipendio ?


 
demente?


----------



## Old serenity (13 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Avrà altre qualità, come Totti.


 
io le ho cercate per 4 dico QUATTRO anni e non le ho trovate... ma magari le ha nascoste bene


----------



## Old serenity (13 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Come insegnante di italiano è meglio che non mi pronuncio.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Agosto 2008)

serenity ha detto:


> io le ho cercate per 4 dico QUATTRO anni e non le ho trovate... ma magari le ha nascoste bene


Be' 5000 mensili euretti sono delle qualità notevoli ... ma probabilmente non bastano per spegnere tutti i sensi ...


----------



## Old serenity (14 Agosto 2008)

me ne è tornata un'altra in mente. Eccola:
Lui: cosa stai leggendo ora?
io: sto rileggendo "la coscienza di Zeno"
lui: Zeno... non ho letto niente di quest' autore!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2008)

serenity ha detto:


> me ne è tornata un'altra in mente. Eccola:
> Lui: cosa stai leggendo ora?
> io: sto rileggendo "la coscienza di Zeno"
> lui: Zeno... non ho letto niente di quest' autore!








   questa è bellissima!

O.T.
Ne aggiungo una sentita nel reparto libri di un ipermercato: sto cercando "Il diario di Anna Frank" ma non so l'autore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sembra speculare...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Agosto 2008)

Si vede che ha uno spiccato senso di umore nascosto.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Agosto 2008)

Sono a dir poco sconvolta.....


----------



## Old serenity (14 Agosto 2008)

mi vengono le lacrime agli occhi ogni volta che ci penso... troppo divertente  

	
	
		
		
	


	






vi adoro



sery


----------

